# PLL time attack ranking



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2013)

So I've been wondering when kind of time you people get on the PLL time attack. Please post your time in this thread.

Rules are you much do all 21 PLLs, in any order you like. Move cancellation is not allowed. 

Ranking:
Antoine cantin 29.62
Snegcuber 30.88
Qqwref 34.71
Username 38.26
Emolover 39.12
Ben1996123 39 something
KongShou 41.27
Ronxu 44.08
Immortalchaos29 44.46
Sneaklyfox 46.53
PianoCube 46.98
A Leman 47.68
SirWaffle 57.35
JF1zl3 59.96
Mark49152 1:17
TheNextFeliks 1:21.68
Ross The Boss 5min ish


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

41.82 Seconds attempt, will try more now

E: 40.28

E: 38.26


----------



## emolover (Jun 6, 2013)

39.12


----------



## qqwref (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a 34.71 once.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2013)

pb is 39 something, only ever had 1 sub 40 ithink

tis wierd though because I can sub1 17 plls ithink (not Ns,F,Y)


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2013)

77 lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

Not sure if I have anything faster:


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 6, 2013)

5 mins. 

i only know about 12 or so so i looked up the others and read them off the wiki.
lol.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 6, 2013)

46.98

I never practice time attacks...


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 6, 2013)

57.35 from a few months ago. Too lazy to try right now

Edit:You should have a mod change the title to something like " How fast is your PLL Time attack?".


----------



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Edit:You should have a mod change the title to something like " How fast is your PLL Time attack?".



This


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 6, 2013)

Rules are every pll once in any order we prefer, right?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 6, 2013)

1:21.68. PB iirc. Lot of time is thinking of next letter. Just go alphabetically.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> Rules are every pll once in any order we prefer, right?



Yes, that's like the definition of PLL attacks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

You misspelled my name.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You misspelled my name.



Sorry. Is it antoine cantin? My iPhone keep suggesting Antonine.


----------



## A Leman (Jun 6, 2013)

(54.33), 47.99, 49.01, 46.05, (45.88)=47.68(σ = 1.50)

I like it for not caring about 3x3 or PLL for months. I guess this is bad and I should work on it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 6, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Sorry. Is it antoine cantin? My iPhone keep suggesting Antonine.



Yeah, that's it. How come you used my real name for me, but not for anyone else? Seems kind of weird.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 6, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, that's it. How come you used my real name for me, but not for anyone else? Seems kind of weird.



Cos ur real name is your name on this forum. U know, antoineccantin. I'll change if u want.


----------



## Snegcuber (Jun 7, 2013)

it's mine


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 7, 2013)

what order do you do the algs?


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 7, 2013)

44.46s


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 7, 2013)

59.96
YES!!!! ~15 tries and finally got that sub 1 minute lol.


----------



## kcl (Jun 7, 2013)

Snegcuber said:


> it's mine



Holy crap nice..


----------



## A Leman (Jun 7, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> what order do you do the algs?



My PLL Time attack

My order is Gd, Gc, Gb, Ga, Nb, Na, E, Ab, Aa, H, Z, Ra, F, Rb, V, Ua, Ub, Y, T, Jb, Ja (the sad fact is that I needed to look up some of those second letters.) 


Spoiler



RUR’y’R2u’RU’R’UR’uR2

R2u’RU’RUR’uR2fR’f’

R’d’FR2uR’URU’Ru’R2

R2uR’UR’U’Ru’R2y’R’UR

R’URU’R’F’U’FRUR’FR’F’RU’R

zUR’DR2U’RUD’R’DR2U’RD’ R’

y RU’R’DRUR’D’RUR’DRU’R’D’

zRU’RD2R’URD2R2

R2D2R’U’RD2R’Ul’

M2UM2U2M2UM2

U’M’UM2UM2UM’U2M2

RUR’F’RU2R’U2R’FRURU2R’U’

R’U’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’U’RUR’UR

R’U2RU2R’FRUR’U’R’F’R2U’

R’UR’dR’F’R2U’R’UR’FRF

RU’RURURU’R’U’R2

R2URUR’U’R’U’R’UR’

FRU’R’U’RUR’F’RUR’U’R’FRF’

RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’U’RUR’F’

RUR’F’RUR’U’R’FR2U’R’ U’

LU’R’UL’U2RU’R’U2R


The benefit is that when I finish my time attack, the cube is *solved!*

I had to change it around a bit but I got the Idea from here.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?8809-PLL-Time-Attack-Algorithm-Order

EDIT:I forgot to write the T perm before the algs.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 7, 2013)

A Leman said:


> My order is Gd, Gc, Gb, Ga, Nb, Na, E, Ab, Aa, H, Z, Ra, F, Rb, V, Ua, Ub, Y, Jb, Ja



Must be a little quicker without the T


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2013)

46.53... from a year ago. I don't practice PLL time attacks so I have no idea how fast I would be now (and I assume I would be faster now). Maybe I should try it again sometime.


----------



## Ronxu (Jun 7, 2013)

44.08, I'm slow.


----------



## A Leman (Jun 7, 2013)

TeddyKGB said:


> Must be a little quicker without the T



I'm sorry the T was in the actual alg list. I'll fix that.


----------



## Username (Jun 7, 2013)

35.14 after a few more attempts


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2013)

Attempt 1: DNF
Attempt 2: DNF
Attempt 3: 2:08.67
Attempt 4: 1:56.14
Attempt 5: DNF


----------

